# Pegboard shelves



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I recently saw a B584 in a dealer which had some wire shelves fitted on the pegboard at the side of the kitchen sink and wondered if anybody knows of a supplier of such parts.
Nick


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Got mine from Brownhills. They are supplied by Movera, Hymer's accessories division, but they don't sell directly in the UK. If going to Germany, you could get them from any large Hymer dealer, or search their website for dealers in many European countries.

http://www.movera.com/en/shop.html


----------

